
DevOps Methodologies Can Improve Your Marketing Operations - dorothyat40
https://www.contentstack.com/blog/all-about-headless/devops-methodologies-improve-marketing-operations
======
tinaleaton
Never realized there were so many ways to go about creating space for deep
work. I see and use the Bimodal strategy most often, but I'm interested in how
Rhythmic might work. Personally that last one, Journalistic, just seems like
setting yourself up to never get anything done.

------
tinaleaton
It really is shocking how many marketing practices and how much of the sales
mentality is stuck in the Glengarry Glen Ross era. Time for the lines between
dev and, basically, the rest of the business to blur for good!

